# I need salt



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I need salt in here in Bay City Michigan bulk or bagged you can either pm,call,or let me know on this thread thanks Joe 

989 233-3526


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

DJ Contracting;533474 said:


> I need salt in here in Bay City Michigan bulk or bagged you can either pm,call,or let me know on this thread thanks Joe
> 
> 989 233-3526


Hi Joe
I know this might be a bit of a drive but Burke Lumber on Dixie Hwy in Waterford MI still has pallets of 50# bags. I still think he is under $200 a pallet. It is right off I75 at the Pine Knob Exit. Phone number is 248 673-1211

Good Luck Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

have you tried angelos? I picked up a pallet the other day from them.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

PremierLand;533919 said:


> have you tried angelos? I picked up a pallet the other day from them.


Where is Angelos? There is one more fertilizer place here that i will call today


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

DJ Contracting;534092 said:


> Where is Angelos? There is one more fertilizer place here that i will call today


Farmington Hills, alot farther for you than Waterford.

Regards Mike


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

flykelley;534160 said:


> Farmington Hills, alot farther for you than Waterford.
> 
> Regards Mike


OK i just got off the phone with this fertilizer co. and they have 7 #50 bags left. :crying:


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I plow for a guy that is a wholesale salesman for bagged salt in the Grand Rapids, MI area. If you want hes number you can PM me and I will send it to you maybe he can help you.payup


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Chemco here in Flint has pallets of 80 and 50. The cost is around 150 a pallet for 80's.


----------



## jkowal (Oct 23, 2006)

I can get you salt somewhere in the $100 range...


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

im looking for 1 ton of bulk salt or a skid of salt? Can any one help? north macomb area thanks mike


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

there are several people on Craigslist with salt for sale.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Runner;535387 said:


> Chemco here in Flint has pallets of 80 and 50. The cost is around 150 a pallet for 80's.


Can you get me the phone number thanks Joe.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

jkowal;535432 said:


> I can get you salt somewhere in the $100 range...


Where are you located and is there a min. i would have to buy.



Metro Lawn;535767 said:


> there are several people on Craigslist with salt for sale.


 Thanks i'll take a look.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Metro Lawn;535767 said:


> there are several people on Craigslist with salt for sale.


I bet there is probably going to the highest bidder!


----------



## mills64463 (Feb 11, 2008)

Our supplier is up to $180 a ton. Anyone know where we can get it any cheaper?? We were only charging $115 with labor to put it down. 

How is everyone charging this to the customer?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We've been mixing "hot sand" 2 parts salt 1 part sand to bring our cost per ton down. By mixing it the parting lots dont look as bad as the one were people are using straight sand. 
Also let your customer decide no salt, higher price or sand and dirty parking lot


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

DJ Contracting;535994 said:


> Can you get me the phone number thanks Joe.


Whould you like him to deliver it to you also LOL


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Superior L & L;536369 said:


> Whould you like him to deliver it to you also LOL


No a phone number would be sufficient. thanks Joe


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well i finally found some salt :redbounce i will be picking it tomorrow.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm down to 2 ton:realmad:and really don't want to buy another skid


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Man, I'm sorry...I missed this thread and didn't see your question, DJ. 
Number is 810 742-2260. I realize this is late, but for future reference, anyway.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Runner;537636 said:


> Man, I'm sorry...I missed this thread and didn't see your question, DJ.
> Number is 810 742-2260. I realize this is late, but for future reference, anyway.


Thanks Runner i will put your # in my cell phone.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

LOL...That's not my number,...it is the number to Chemco.


----------

